# Kalenderwoche in Outlook 2003



## HPB (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
kann man in Outlook 2003 irgendwie die Kalenderwoche zu einem Termin ermitteln? Oder gibt es da evtl ein AddOn?
Bei Google habe ich 2 Links gefunden (die die Sache aber nicht ganz treffen!)
http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/assistance/HP052093371031.aspx
http://www.officetipps.net/index.htm?http://www.officetipps.net/excel/ex40.htm

Wer kann mir helfen?
Danke,

PETER


----------



## Maximus (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, sowas würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## thekorn (18. Februar 2005)

Wo soll denn die Woche dargestellt werden?

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Maximus (19. Februar 2005)

Irgendwo im Outlook Kalender


----------



## Rootback (21. Februar 2005)

Diese Funktion ist im Outlook integriert. Unter: <Extras/Optionen/Einstellungen/Kalenderoptionen...> findet man Im zweiten Abschnitt:
"Wochennummern in Datumsnavigator anzeigen"
Wenn man die checkmark hier setzt, dann werden die KW's bei jedem Monat eingeblendet. Sie sind zwar klein und kaum zu erkennen, aber immer noch besser als nichts. Die Berechnung startet mit der ersten kompletten Woche im Januar...

--- hope this help u --- .:have fun:.


----------



## Rootback (21. Februar 2005)

Sorry, leider hat sich was verirrt... hier kommt es nochmal:


Diese Funktion ist im Outlook integriert. Unter: 

Extras/Optionen/Kalenderoptionen.../

<EXTRAS Kalenderoptionen... Einstellungen Optionen>findet man Im zweiten Abschnitt:

"Wochennummern in Datumsnavigator anzeigen"

Wenn man die checkmark hier setzt, dann werden die KW's bei jedem Monat eingeblendet. Sie sind zwar klein und kaum zu erkennen, aber immer noch besser als nichts. Die Berechnung startet mit der ersten kompletten Woche im Januar...

--- hope this help u --- .:have fun:. 
<!-- / message -->


----------

